Ask HN: What are some good IRC channels? - polyhedral
======
matbram
##passiveincome on Freenode is where it's at!

[http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=%23%23passiveincome&ui...](http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=%23%23passiveincome&uio=MTY9dHJ1ZSYyPXRydWUac)

------
a-smith
Spotchat irc.spotchat.org OFTC irc.oftc.net IRC Channel #retroshare Retroshare
is a Free, Secure, Encrypted, Anonymous, Multi-Platform application for secure
file sharing and anonymous communications with trusted Friends in a global
network.

------
mabynogy
#programming on Freenode

